
Wall Streeters in favor of genocide - wslh
http://blogs.harvard.edu/philg/2017/10/15/wall-streeters-in-favor-of-genocide/
======
navigator01
Good explanation here:

"It’s because their products are index funds. They measure their performance
by how well the track the relevant indexes, not their absolute return.

If they have to not invest in stocks that make up an index, they’re more
likely to deviate from their target performance.

If you want to make ethical choices with your investing, invest in a product
that specializes in such a thing, or invest in individual stocks.

Vanguard having to change VFINX from “S&P 500” to “S&P 500* (* except
companies that our board believes support genocide)” would make their
performance much more difficult to measure.

I see how the optics are strange, but it’s not Vanguard’s business to be
making ethical choices with their passive investment products"

